# Dybala, allungo di tacco e tiro al volo, gol contro il Torino. VIDEO



## Louis Gara (6 Dicembre 2014)

Bellissimo gol segnato dal 21enne Paulo Dybala contro il Torino, che porta in vantaggio momentaneo il Palermo. Su un cross laterale, aggancia la palla di tacco allungandosela e al volo insacca in porta. L'attaccante argentino sale a quota 7 gol in 14 partite.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## iceman. (6 Dicembre 2014)

Dybala 200 [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dybala 200 [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]



per splendidi dybala non ha classe


----------



## 666psycho (7 Dicembre 2014)

ha avuto anche un po di fortuna... ma bel gol!


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2014)

La butta dentro ad occhi domenica, prerogativa del grande attaccante, vedremo se darà continuità alle sue prestazioni


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> La butta dentro ad occhi domenica, prerogativa del grande attaccante, vedremo se darà continuità alle sue prestazioni



tu come lo vedi? sarebbe da prendere?

fermo restando che forse già adesso costa troppo, figuriamoci se continua così


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2014)

Partiamo dal presupposto che Zamparini lo valuta una cifra (42 mln) assolutamente fuori logica, nessuno glieli darebbe mai ad oggi. Detto questo è un ragazzo giovane, con grandi qualità di base, ma che rimane ad oggi ancora molto acerbo per puntare ad una grande squadra, italiana o europea che sia, certo sta crescendo e si sta affermando a vista d'occhio. Comunque il difficile come sempre non è affermarsi, ma confermarsi, per quello bisognerà capire in un periodo più lungo dove potrà arrivare.


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per splendidi e *renegade* dybala non ha classe



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dybala 200 [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]





Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per splendidi dybala non ha classe


È sicuramente in un buon periodo di forma, lui con tutto il Palermo, vedremo più avanti come proseguirà.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È sicuramente in un buon periodo di forma, lui con tutto il Palermo, vedremo più avanti come proseguirà.



però ha classe a prescindere dalla forma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> però ha classe a prescindere dalla forma


La classe è un'altra cosa.


----------



## DannySa (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ha un anno in meno di EL Shaarawy ma a differenza di Stefanuccio è come se fosse un 32 enne con 14 anni di Serie A alle spalle.
Chiaramente noi i giovani senza personalità ma strapompati senza motivo li prendiamo, li distruggiamo e non ce ne liberiamo più.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La classe è un'altra cosa.



allora chiellini ha classe


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> allora chiellini ha classe


Kovacic ha classe.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kovacic ha classe.



kovacic è un centrocampista, può avere la visione di gioco che non ha dybala, ma entrambi hanno classe..


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> kovacic è un centrocampista, può avere la visione di gioco che non ha dybala, ma entrambi hanno classe..



Dybala non ha classe. Come non ce l'ha El Shaarawy ma secondo i tuoi parametri la poteva avere nel periodo del 2012. Dybala sta avendo lo stesso scatto di forma che aveva Stephan all'epoca. Niente di fenomenale. Poi potrà pure essere continuo, ma la classe è altro. E' il modo raffinato con cui si tocca la palla, con cui ci si sposta con essa e l'eleganza con cui la si fa scorrere dove si vuole. L'argentino è veloce, ha una discreta tecnica nel dribbling ma non ha classe. La classe è altro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> kovacic è un centrocampista, può avere la visione di gioco che non ha dybala, ma entrambi hanno classe..


Dybala ha tecnica, innegabilmente ma averne non vuol dire di conseguenza avere classe. Non so che altro dirti, se per te avere tecnica significa anche avere classe, allora non parliamo la stessa lingua. La classe è quello che ti ha scritto sopra Renegade.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Dybala non ha classe. Come non ce l'ha El Shaarawy ma secondo i tuoi parametri la poteva avere nel periodo del 2012. Dybala sta avendo lo stesso scatto di forma che aveva Stephan all'epoca. Niente di fenomenale. Poi potrà pure essere continuo, ma la classe è altro. E' il modo raffinato con cui si tocca la palla, con cui ci si sposta con essa e l'eleganza con cui la si fa scorrere dove si vuole. L'argentino è veloce, ha una discreta tecnica nel dribbling ma non ha classe. La classe è altro.



el shaarawy non ha classe sono d'accordo anche se può lavorarci, dybala ce l'ha per me


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dybala ha tecnica, innegabilmente ma averne non vuol dire di conseguenza avere classe. Non so che altro dirti, se per te avere tecnica significa anche avere classe, allora non parliamo la stessa lingua. La classe è quello che ti ha scritto sopra Renegade.



ma scusa dybala non tocca il pallone in modo raffinato, mi vuoi dire questo?? per me allora stiamo vedendo un giocatore diverso..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma scusa dybala non tocca il pallone in modo raffinato, mi vuoi dire questo?? per me allora stiamo vedendo un giocatore diverso..


Una domanda, per te Robinho e Menez hanno classe? Non è una presa in giro, perché forse ho capito cosa intendi tu per classe.


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> el shaarawy non ha classe sono d'accordo anche se può lavorarci, dybala ce l'ha per me



Ma secondo me come ti ha detto lo Splendido confondi tecnica con classe.

Per farti un esempio, Kakà aveva grandissima tecnica che spesso la gente confondeva con classe. Era elegante, ma la classe non l'aveva. Rui Costa aveva classe. Lui sì. Zidane aveva classe. Ronaldinho aveva classe. Figo aveva classe. Forse anche Shevchenko ma fino ad un certo punto. E se Kakà a stento raggiungeva una certa classe, come può averla Dybala?


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Una domanda, per te Robinho e Menez hanno classe? Non è una presa in giro, perché forse ho capito cosa intendi tu per classe.



robinho si, menez un po meno, fa cose buone solo ad alta velocità..


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me come ti ha detto lo Splendido confondi tecnica con classe.
> 
> Per farti un esempio, Kakà aveva grandissima tecnica che spesso la gente confondeva con classe. Era elegante, ma la classe non l'aveva. Rui Costa aveva classe. Lui sì. Zidane aveva classe. Ronaldinho aveva classe. Figo aveva classe. Forse anche Shevchenko ma fino ad un certo punto. E se Kakà a stento raggiungeva una certa classe, come può averla Dybala?




in tutti gli esempi che hai fatto sono d'accordo, per me kaka non ne ha, è su dybala che vediamo un giocatore diverso


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> in tutti gli esempi che hai fatto sono d'accordo, per me kaka non ne ha, è su dybala che vediamo un giocatore diverso



So che ami Robinho ed ho tanto rispetto per te come utente, ma qui devo andarti contro in modo perentorio. Robinho è tra i calciatori più rozzi che abbia mai visto con la palla. Nel suo periodo d'oro aveva buona tecnica e grande velocità, giochi di gambe, ma non è mai stato raffinato nel tocco, è sempre stato incapace di ''pulire'' il pallone con le sue azioni, ha sempre avuto un ché di goffo. Non può essere paragonato ai citati.

Per me Dybala rimane un prospetto interessante da seguire senza cavalcare quello strano destriero chiamato entusiasmo. Va seguito con parsimonia e pazienza, ma per me rimane un attaccante tecnico e veloce, ma sicuramente privo di classe, è il tipico argentino velocista.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> robinho si, menez un po meno, fa cose buone solo ad alta velocità..


Questi sono giocatori che hanno tecnica, grande velocità, quindi rapidità di esecuzione. Tu confondi queste caratteristiche con la classe, la classe è eleganza ma soprattutto la possibilità di poter fare col pallone quello che si vuole e Robinho, Menez, Dybala rispondono più alla descrizione dei primi che dei secondi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> So che ami Robinho ed ho tanto rispetto per te come utente, ma qui devo andarti contro in modo perentorio. Robinho è tra i calciatori più rozzi che abbia mai visto con la palla. Nel suo periodo d'oro aveva buona tecnica e grande velocità, giochi di gambe, ma non è mai stato raffinato nel tocco, è sempre stato incapace di ''pulire'' il pallone con le sue azioni, ha sempre avuto un ché di goffo. Non può essere paragonato ai citati.
> 
> Per me Dybala rimane un prospetto interessante da seguire senza cavalcare quello strano destriero chiamato entusiasmo. Va seguito con parsimonia e pazienza, ma per me rimane un attaccante tecnico e veloce, ma sicuramente privo di classe, è il tipico argentino velocista.



aveva un andatura lenta, un po cadenzata ma secondo me aveva grande sensibilità nei piedi quindi classe, poi con quella da solo non combinava nulla, ma quando l'abbinava alla velocità era devastante, per me robinho era un piccolo ronaldinho, meno classe del secondo ma forse più attudini da attaccante...


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questi sono giocatori che hanno tecnica, grande velocità, quindi rapidità di esecuzione. Tu confondi queste caratteristiche con la classe, la classe è eleganza ma soprattutto la possibilità di poter fare col pallone quello che si vuole e Robinho, Menez, Dybala rispondono più alla descrizione dei primi che dei secondi.



dybala non dico che ha grandissima classe, una classe discreta me per me ce l'ha, non puoi farmi gli esempi di ronaldinho rui costa zidane e figo..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dybala non dico che ha grandissima classe, una classe discreta me per me ce l'ha, non puoi farmi gli esempi di ronaldinho rui costa zidane e figo..


La classe o c'è o non c'è, non puoi dire poca classe, molta classe. Puoi dire poca tecnica, molta tecnica e se c'è molta tecnica ma davvero molta tecnica allora puoi parlare di classe.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La classe o c'è o non c'è, non puoi dire poca classe, molta classe. Puoi dire poca tecnica, molta tecnica e se c'è molta tecnica ma davvero molta tecnica allora puoi parlare di classe.



per me ad esempio messi non ha classe, non mi piace per quello, non si può dire che messi non ha tecnica, come la mettiamo in quel caso?? sono io che vedo qualcosa di diverso?


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La classe o c'è o non c'è, non puoi dire poca classe, molta classe. Puoi dire poca tecnica, molta tecnica e se c'è molta tecnica ma davvero molta tecnica allora puoi parlare di classe.



Ma infatti come hai detto tu credo confonda la tecnica con la classe e viceversa.

Che poi di per sé è già difficile che un attaccante abbia classe. Io ne ho visti pochi. Di solito è una prerogativa di registi, trequartisti e seconde punte, ma anche i difensori spesso hanno classe.


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me ad esempio messi non ha classe, non mi piace per quello, non si può dire che messi non ha tecnica, come la mettiamo in quel caso?? sono io che vedo qualcosa di diverso?



Messi non ha classe, è un velocista argentino come lo è appunto Dybala, ma che a differenza sua straripa di tecnica ed ha colpi fenomenali.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me ad esempio messi non ha classe, non mi piace per quello, non si può dire che messi non ha tecnica, come la mettiamo in quel caso?? sono io che vedo qualcosa di diverso?


Chiudiamo baracca e burattini se Messi non ha classe... sì, vedi tu qualcosa di diverso ma proprio qualcosa di distorto, non di diverso.
Praticamente mi stai dicendo che Dybala ha classe e Messi no?


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Messi non ha classe, è un velocista argentino come lo è appunto Dybala, ma che a differenza sua straripa di tecnica ed ha colpi fenomenali.



oh allora ci siamo arrivati, anche io vedo la classe come un altra cosa, per me la classe la può avere solo un fantasista, uno che può giocare dietro le punte e dybala ti do ragione che non può farlo, perchè è un giocatore troppo individualista straordinario nello stretto e quando parte da solo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chiudiamo baracca e burattini se Messi non ha classe... sì, vedi tu qualcosa di diverso ma proprio qualcosa di distorto, non di diverso.
> Praticamente mi stai dicendo che Dybala ha classe e Messi no?



se messi non ne ha dico che dybala non ne ha e allora vediamo la stessa cosa..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se messi non ne ha dico che dybala non ne ha e allora vediamo la stessa cosa..


Per lo meno ti ho portato a dire che Dybala non ha classe, cioè la verità. Questo mi premeva


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per lo meno ti ho portato a dire che Dybala non ha classe, cioè la verità. Questo mi premeva



Però tu a questo punto non puoi dire che Messi ha classe.

Attenzione, ci stiamo confondendo tutti e tre.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Però tu a questo punto non puoi dire che Messi ha classe.
> 
> Attenzione, ci stiamo confondendo tutti e tre.


Io ho le idee chiare Rene. Non capisco perché tu abbia detto che Messi non ha classe, dai ragà, se Messi non ha classe vuol dire che viviamo in un mondo parallelo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per lo meno ti ho portato a dire che Dybala non ha classe, cioè la verità. Questo mi premeva



io ho detto che ha classe per dire che aveva grande qualità, facendo un discorso approfondito è giusto quello che dice renegade, però adesso che ci siamo arrivati non mi si dica che messi ha classe, perchè è proprio quella che gli manca e che mi fa preferire maradona a lui, quando abbiamo fatto il paragone..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io ho detto che ha classe per dire che aveva grande qualità, facendo un discorso approfondito è giusto quello che dice renegade, però adesso che ci siamo arrivati non mi si dica che messi ha classe, perchè è proprio quella che gli manca e che mi fa preferire maradona a lui, quando abbiamo fatto il paragone..


Messi non ha classe? Ma non diciamo baggianate. Guarda te che mi tocca sentire, col pallone fa quello che vuole, letteralmente quello che vuole. Il Messi di Guardiola era letteralmente un orgasmo da vedere e non ha classe... per favore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Messi non ha classe? Ma non diciamo baggianate. Guarda te che mi tocca sentire, col pallone fa quello che vuole, letteralmente quello che vuole. Il Messi di Guardiola era letteralmente un orgasmo da vedere e non ha classe... per favore.



nono allora non ti capisco più, messi fa bene il falso nueve e non può fare il trequartista proprio per quel motivo li..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> nono allora non ti capisco più, messi fa bene il falso nueve e non può fare il trequartista proprio per quel motivo li..


Ma cosa non capisci? Dybala non ha classe, la classe è altra cosa e Messi ha classe. È tutto così lineare.


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]

Fermi un attimo. Il mio Messi non ha classe è provocatorio. Messi sfocia in una tecnica mostruosa mai vista prima. Avrà anche classe, ma i miei parametri di classe sono un tantino differenti. Ad oggi vedo gente come Messi e Ronaldo intrisa di tecnica strabiliante.

I miei parametri di classe si basano su ciò che ho detto prima. E su calciatori dalle caratteristiche di Figo, Zidane, Ronaldinho, Rui Costa, eccetera. Non dei fenomeni assoluti, ma dalla classe migliore dell'argentino e del portoghese, capite che intendo?


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma cosa non capisci? Dybala non ha classe, la classe è altra cosa e Messi ha classe. È tutto così lineare.



non sono d'accordo per nulla


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
> 
> Fermi un attimo. Il mio Messi non ha classe è provocatorio. Messi sfocia in una tecnica mostruosa mai vista prima. Avrà anche classe, ma i miei parametri di classe sono un tantino differenti. Ad oggi vedo gente come Messi e Ronaldo intrisa di tecnica strabiliante.
> 
> I miei parametri di classe si basano su ciò che ho detto prima. E su calciatori dalle caratteristiche di Figo, Zidane, Ronaldinho, Rui Costa, eccetera. Non dei fenomeni assoluti, ma dalla classe migliore dell'argentino e del portoghese, capite che intendo?


E posso anche essere d'accordo ma Messi ha innegabilmente classe. Ciò detto Dybala non ce l'ha, per me non c'è niente di ingarbugliato in questo discorso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
> 
> Fermi un attimo. Il mio Messi non ha classe è provocatorio. Messi sfocia in una tecnica mostruosa mai vista prima. Avrà anche classe, ma i miei parametri di classe sono un tantino differenti. Ad oggi vedo gente come Messi e Ronaldo intrisa di tecnica strabiliante.
> 
> I miei parametri di classe si basano su ciò che ho detto prima. E su calciatori dalle caratteristiche di Figo, Zidane, Ronaldinho, Rui Costa, eccetera. Non dei fenomeni assoluti, ma dalla classe migliore dell'argentino e del portoghese, capite che intendo?



sisi anche il mio è un po un esagerazione, per me non ha la classe dei mostri sacri, capisco anche quando mi critichi su robinho, a me piace proprio perchè ha quel modo di giocare strano, trequarti ala punta, giocatore difficle da inquadrare, se mi dici che non ha classe ma ha tecnica lo capisco, lo so, la ho un po una visione soggettiva..


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E posso anche essere d'accordo ma Messi ha innegabilmente classe. Ciò detto Dybala non ce l'ha, per me non c'è niente di ingarbugliato in questo discorso.



per me dybala non ne ha ma non ha nemmeno messi, hanno entrambi tecnica il primo tecnica discreta, il secondo mostruosa


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E posso anche essere d'accordo ma Messi ha innegabilmente classe. Ciò detto Dybala non ce l'ha, per me non c'è niente di ingarbugliato in questo discorso.



Riassumendoti:

Per me Messi ha classe ma non quanto ne possono avere Rui Costa, Figo, Xavi, Pirlo, Xabi Alonso, Zidane, Ronaldinho ecc., che rispecchiano la classe pura, l'eleganza. Messi ha classe ma non quanto ha tecnica. Nel senso che la classe pura per me ce l'hanno solo determinati calciatori e sono quelli dell'elenco.

Per me Dybala non ha classe. E' un ottimo possessore di dribbling ma soprattutto un velocista dalla buona condizione fisica. Di sicuro però non ha affatto classe.

PS. Discussione dell'anno, tragicomica.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Riassumendoti:
> 
> Per me Messi ha classe ma non quanto ne possono avere Rui Costa, Figo, Xavi, Pirlo, Xabi Alonso, Zidane, Ronaldinho ecc., che rispecchiano la classe pura, l'eleganza. Messi ha classe ma non quanto ha tecnica. Nel senso che la classe pura per me ce l'hanno solo determinati calciatori e sono quelli dell'elenco.
> 
> ...



per me abbiamo tutti una concezione un po diversa della classe, se parliamo di alta alta classe, di eleganza nel giocare a calcio per me non possiamo includere messi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Riassumendoti:
> 
> Per me Messi ha classe ma non quanto ne possono avere Rui Costa, Figo, Xavi, Pirlo, Xabi Alonso, Zidane, Ronaldinho ecc., che rispecchiano la classe pura, l'eleganza. Messi ha classe ma non quanto ha tecnica. Nel senso che la classe pura per me ce l'hanno solo determinati calciatori e sono quelli dell'elenco.
> 
> ...


Non sono d'accordo su Messi ma non è questo il luogo per discuterne. Mi premeva soltanto stabilire che Dybala fosse un buon giocatore, che deve ancora crescere tanto e dare continuità alla sua qualità, con la classe non ha nulla da spartire.


----------



## Renegade (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo su Messi ma non è questo il luogo per discuterne. Mi premeva soltanto stabilire che Dybala fosse un buon giocatore, che deve ancora crescere tanto e dare continuità alla sua qualità, con la classe non ha nulla da spartire.



Messi può fare tutto con la palla, ma ciò non significa che ha quel tocco che hanno avuto quelli lì. Non sto negando che abbia classe, attenzione. Ho solo detto che non raggiunge la classe di quelli lì. 

D'accordissimo su Dybala, invece.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo su Messi ma non è questo il luogo per discuterne. Mi premeva soltanto stabilire che Dybala fosse un buon giocatore, che deve ancora crescere tanto e dare continuità alla sua qualità, con la classe non ha nulla da spartire.



non pensavo di arrivare fino a qua, ho detto classe per dire qualità se parliamo di classe ti ho spiegato quella che per me è la classe e allora ti posso affermare che dybala non ce l'ha..


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me ad esempio messi non ha classe, non mi piace per quello, non si può dire che messi non ha tecnica, come la mettiamo in quel caso?? sono io che vedo qualcosa di diverso?



Messi non ha classe??? Tu confondi la classe con la bravura nel fare i numeri da circo. Per cortesia....


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Messi non ha classe??? Tu confondi la classe con la bravura nel fare i numeri da circo. Per cortesia....



non ha la classe di ronaldinho zidane e compagnia, intendevo dire questo..


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non ha la classe di ronaldinho zidane e compagnia, intendevo dire questo..



Ha 30 volte più classe di Dinho!


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha 30 volte più classe di Dinho!



rispetto la tua opinione ma non la penso cosi..non sto dicendo chi sia il più forte, parlo esclusivasmente di classe..si continua nel topic che ha aperto renegade


----------



## Penny.wise (8 Dicembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Messi non ha classe??? Tu confondi la classe con la bravura nel fare i numeri da circo. Per cortesia....



tra i due, siamo lì..non pensiamo al Ronaldinho fenomeno da baraccone e pompato dalla Nike coi fotomontaggi e gli spot..quello quando è stato al top della carriera non lo fermava nessuno, così come Messi al top, giocatori che alla palla gli facevano fare quello che volevano 

comunque sto Dybala sta facendo dei numeri, chissà chi lo compra..per me andrà all'estero di sicuro..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La classe è un'altra cosa.



Rimanendo in ambito Palermo, allora anche Pastore aveva tanta classe..



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me abbiamo tutti una concezione un po diversa della classe, se parliamo di alta alta classe, di eleganza nel giocare a calcio per me non possiamo includere messi



Anche a me la Pulce non piace... non ha la classe di tanti altri, di un Baggio per esempio. Fa quello che vuole? Mah, un difensore di classe come Nesta però lo ha annullato. Mentre non potrai mai annullare Roby.


----------

